# Westwood School, Rugeley - October 2014



## Goldie87 (Nov 21, 2014)

Westwood School was a specialist residential school for young people with Autism, it was originally called Pipewood School. It closed around thirteen years ago when the school was rebuilt on land nearby. Quite a strange place this, despite being sat derelict for so long and suffering vandalism, the place still has things left inside. It seems despite the fact the school only moved next door, they just left the entire contents of the buildings behind. The offices were rammed with paperwork, as well as stacks of it in some of the classrooms! It was quite strange going into one classroom and seeing the work and reports of students just sat on the desks, and to think they would now be in their late 20's.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Nov 22, 2014)

As yo said, still a lot to see here. Thanks for sharing mate


----------



## flyboys90 (Nov 22, 2014)

Surprised to see the Pepsi machine dumped they are really expensive,thanks for sharing.


----------



## Big C (Nov 23, 2014)

I know rugeley, did some work there this time last year right next to the power station.
Cheers for this one


----------

